# Songs Skipping?



## sup2jzgte (Feb 5, 2007)

*June 13, I bumped this instead of making a whole new post about the same issue, please read last post newest update/issue*

Ok I took my digital camera and recorder what it sounds like.  You hear the skipping sound very well, now when you hear it skipping all I'm doing is moving my mouse and opening up a different folder.  The only programs open are Evil Player and FireFox NOTHING else.  So I hope this helps.

Here ya go................and the Beatles happen to be my favorite band so HUSH UP all you haters  (jp).  




I guess this question could go in a few forums, but this one seems about the best.

Here is the deal my brother just gave me his old intel D Dell computer as a back up I believe it is a Dell Dimension 1100, but I could be wrong (he changed cases). It already had an 80 gig Hd in there that has all the windows files on it. Well I took my other 80 gig drive full of music and put it in there because I plan on using this PC for storage. So today I go to play some music and for some reason the songs are kind of skipping. Every few seconds you hear it studder and it is getting really annoying now.

I ran Hitachi Check software to see if for some reason the drive was corrupted but it came back as OK. Here is what I have done already

1. Hitachi Fitness test

2. A few different Media Players

3. Closed everything running in the background

4. Defragged

5. Tried 3 different sets of speakers

6. Updated XP

None of the above fixed the issue, so I really dont have a clue what else I can try, any ideas?


Oh here is what makes up the PC

NEC DVD Burner
NEC DVD Drive
E210882 Motherboard
2 Hitachi 80G HD's
Intel Pentium D 2.54 Processor
250 Watt OEM Dell Power Supply
512MB Ram (now has 1.5GB ram)
Onboard Audio and Video


Also another funny thing is I just burned a CD and it works fine no skipped, jump nothing.


----------



## sanan (Feb 6, 2007)

did you check all the songs..and all of them were skipping?
there is an auto-skipping (not sure about the name) function in some media players...if you can't find it...just reinnstall your player and it will return to default set-up... 

if the song just stops and skipp, has some other reasons btw:-

the link is broken (if the file is just linked and not saved)
the file is not downloaded completly
the file is broken
the file is not on your pc any more

hope this helps


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 6, 2007)

Every single song on both drives skips and I'm using Evil Player which I updated already.  

In addition to the list of things above that I have already done here is a few more.

Changed IDE cables and ports

unhooked the slave drive

ran avast, AVG, Antivir, Norton 2006

Tried a PCI sound card

Nothing seems to be working.  I'm running out of ideas at this point.


----------



## sanan (Feb 6, 2007)

I've just installed your player to test it...I get the same problem... 
so I think the problem is in the player...change your player 
windows media player (latest version) works fine for me btw..
you'll find it here


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 7, 2007)

sanan said:


> I've just installed your player to test it...I get the same problem...
> so I think the problem is in the player...change your player
> windows media player (latest version) works fine for me btw..
> you'll find it here



Thats funny because I tried it on Urge and Quicktime and it still did the samething


----------



## heyman421 (Feb 7, 2007)

my onboard sound skips

make sure you're using the right drivers

for instance, my onboard is ritek hi-def, but it'll let me install the ritek 880 drivers, which causes skipping

reinstall the drivers 1st, and if it's still skipping, get yourself a $19 sound card, and call it a day, i give it my gaurantee to fix the problem 

my computer's a 3.6 prescott with a gig of 333 ram, and the onboard STILL causes all hell to unleash

a sound card is a VERY wise investment


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 7, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> my onboard sound skips
> 
> make sure you're using the right drivers
> 
> ...



The other day I went and bought Sound Blaster Audigy SE and it is STILL freaking doing it.  I'm starting wonder if it is the PSU, because it is only 250 Watts.  I wonder if the drives are being under powered.


----------



## heyman421 (Feb 7, 2007)

it's a driver issue

when you tried the sound blaster did you go into the bios and disable the onboard audio?


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 7, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> it's a driver issue
> 
> when you tried the sound blaster did you go into the bios and disable the onboard audio?



Yes Sir


----------



## heyman421 (Feb 7, 2007)

i don't know, then

like i said, i HAVE had a similar problem when i installed the 880 drivers for my onboard.....

what onboard sound is it, out of curiosity?  IS it a ritek device by any chance?


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 7, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> i don't know, then
> 
> like i said, i HAVE had a similar problem when i installed the 880 drivers for my onboard.....
> 
> what onboard sound is it, out of curiosity?  IS it a ritek device by any chance?



Device Audio :	82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
Audio Playback :	SoundMAX Digital Audio


----------



## heyman421 (Feb 7, 2007)

only thing i can think to try is install the newest drivers

ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe

it's a solid possibility that your motherboard has the realtek (i originally said ritek) hi-definition device like mine does, however, which will allow you to install the ac97 drivers, even tho they're wrong.

here's the link to THOSE drivers, i'd download both, and see......

ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_R154.exe


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 7, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> only thing i can think to try is install the newest drivers
> 
> ftp://202.65.194.211/pc/audio/WDM_A398.exe
> 
> ...



But I have a new Sound card now and I'm no longer using onboard sound and it is still doing it.  Would this make a difference


----------



## heyman421 (Feb 7, 2007)

honestly, i would pull out the sound card, and get the onboard working first, or go ahead and do a 'restore' or reformat/reinstall windows to clear out all the old drivers, because i think you may be compounding one problem with another

there's probably a collection of old/outdated/or even wrong drivers that are all conflicting with each other.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 7, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> honestly, i would pull out the sound card, and get the onboard working first, or go ahead and do a 'restore' or reformat/reinstall windows to clear out all the old drivers, because i think you may be compounding one problem with another
> 
> there's probably a collection of old/outdated/or even wrong drivers that are all conflicting with each other.



Good Idea I will try it and keep you posted to see if it works


----------



## ahldabest (Feb 8, 2007)

*same problem here*

Have a nice day, I'm a newbie here.

This pc is an internet cafe and online gaming server. When I boot to windows xp, the windows start up sound is skipping, then while I play mp3's using winamp version 5, sound also skipps. I realized later that when my hard disk reads (like when you open a program or an application, you will see the hard disk led blinking), then the sounds skipps or became choppy. I tried to update the driver of the motherboard,(because it is an integrated audio) check the version of DirectX, defrag the hard disk, put the DVD-RW drive into Secondary IDE Port, still same worst problem. Can somebody give me an idea how to fix it?


----------



## Jet (Feb 8, 2007)

ahldabest said:


> Have a nice day, I'm a newbie here.
> 
> This pc is an internet cafe and online gaming server. When I boot to windows xp, the windows start up sound is skipping, then while I play mp3's using winamp version 5, sound also skipps. I realized later that when my hard disk reads (like when you open a program or an application, you will see the hard disk led blinking), then the sounds skipps or became choppy. I tried to update the driver of the motherboard,(because it is an integrated audio) check the version of DirectX, defrag the hard disk, put the DVD-RW drive into Secondary IDE Port, still same worst problem. Can somebody give me an idea how to fix it?



Please create a new thread for us to discuss your problem in, and we'll be happy to help you.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 13, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> honestly, i would pull out the sound card, and get the onboard working first, or go ahead and do a 'restore' or reformat/reinstall windows to clear out all the old drivers, because i think you may be compounding one problem with another
> 
> there's probably a collection of old/outdated/or even wrong drivers that are all conflicting with each other.



Well after a nice email to Dell I have a Windows Home XP Cd and Back disks coming in Over night air and will be here tomorrow, so I will be trying this option.  I know it is not the PSU, because I just switch over to a 480 watts PSU, so now I know there is more than enough power.  If this does not work I have no clue what else I can try, because I have tried EVERYTHING.  It does it on all 4 of my hard drives, every media program I use, I have tried 2 different sound cards, updated every driver known to man, closed all the programs running in the back ground, even though the skipping does sound like a program running somewhere, but I looked everywhere and nothing is running.  Not to mention I ran many difference Av, Adaware and spybot programs and almost all of them were clean.  The only one that came up with an issue was in the backup files.


Here is a small update..............I guess

I spent the last 6 hours or so transferring All my music and programs to different drives.  So now I have all my music on 3 hard drives and all my programs on one drive.  I THINK that may have helped but I wont know for sure until tomorrow when I can turn the volume up a bit higher.  I noticed that if I used program that was on the same drive as my music it would skip really bad or just stop all together.  Now I have another issue, but I made a seperate thread so I did not clutter this one.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Feb 15, 2007)

OK I just wanted to give an update on this just incase anyone else has a similar issue in the future.

I will start by listing EVERYTHING I have done to trouble shoot this annoying issue.

1.  Changed the PSU figuring maybe the HD's were under powered

2.  Tried 2 Sound cards one was a Creative and the other was Chaintech

3.   Seperated all the Music on their own drives, the OS has its own HD and 
      and the programs are on a seperate

4.   I cant count how many different Media Players I installed and worked with

5.  3 different sets of speakers

6.  changed electrical outlets and Surge Protectors

7.  Put an electrical filters on the wires

8.  Updated all firmware and drivers

9.  Ended up formatting ALL my drivers and reinstalling windows

10. Changed audio acceleration settings

11. Shut off all Windows theme's

12. disabled onboard sound

13. every single codec got checked for updates

14. 3 difference AV's ran 

None of the above worked at all.  Now as you read above this started BEFORE I added any cards or anything else to my PC.  In the process of ordering parts such as sound cards and a PSU I also ordered a RC-200 which has been known to cause interference, but in my case it has nothing to do with it because all this started BEFORE I got the card.

Here is the update, today after reformatted everything I forgot to plug in my usb products and noticed that the annoying popping sound was MUCH lower, I can still hear it but it is no where near as loud.  So I decided to plug each usb cable in and listen and with each cable I plugged in the sound became a bit louder.  So I wonder if I have a short somewhere on the USB ports and it is causing electrical interference.  I have personally never heard of anything like this, so now I'm lost


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jun 13, 2007)

I did not feel the need to start a new post when this one is still here.

Do you think the processor could be over heating and causing the issues?


----------



## heyman421 (Jun 13, 2007)

it's possible...

is it a p4 by any chance?


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jun 13, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> it's possible...
> 
> is it a p4 by any chance?



It's an Intel Celeron D 325 mPGA-478


----------



## heyman421 (Jun 13, 2007)

have you checked the temps at all?


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jun 13, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> have you checked the temps at all?



Funny you should ask that  ummmmm I cant.......... Dell decided to NOT put temp censors in.  I have speed fan and PC wizard, both of which will not show a temp.


----------



## heyman421 (Jun 13, 2007)

well, i'd just blow out the fan, and clean out any air filters (if your case has them) and see if anything changes.

i don't know what else the problem could be.  you did everything i would think to try, short of getting frustrated, and giving up


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jun 13, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> well, i'd just blow out the fan, and clean out any air filters (if your case has them) and see if anything changes.
> 
> i don't know what else the problem could be.  you did everything i would think to try, short of getting frustrated, and giving up



Yeah I cleaned out all the vents, I think I'm going to head on over to Newegg and pick up a better fan and see what happens then.  I will NEVER let a Dell get the best of me.........NEVER I TELL YOU


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jun 14, 2007)

I went to the store today and picked up some better fans, a controller (because Dell does not believe cooling, so there is only one fan port) and I order a Zalman CPU fan from Newegg which came in today as well.  So after hooking everything up, I can finally tell you what my CPU temp and it is 31.5, which I could never do before because yet again Dell did not put a temp sensor on this piece of crap.  So after installing everything I put on my media player in hopes that the processor was over heating and causing the problem, but sadly I dont think it is over heating because it is still doing the damn thing  and the temp is only at 31.5.  SO I guess its back to the drawing board yet AGAIN


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jun 15, 2007)

I added a video of what I'm dealing with I really hope it helps, because I have tried EVERYTHING I can think of at this point


----------



## WeatherGeek (Jun 16, 2007)

sup2jzgte said:


> I went to the store today and picked up some better fans, a controller (because Dell does not believe cooling, so there is only one fan port) and I order a Zalman CPU fan from Newegg which came in today as well.  So after hooking everything up, I can finally tell you what my CPU temp and it is 31.5, which I could never do before because yet again Dell did not put a temp sensor on this piece of crap.  So after installing everything I put on my media player in hopes that the processor was over heating and causing the problem, but sadly I dont think it is over heating because it is still doing the damn thing  and the temp is only at 31.5.  SO I guess its back to the drawing board yet AGAIN



a bit OT from the reason for the thread... but what store did you get your fan controller from. I live in Western Mass...


----------



## heyman421 (Jun 16, 2007)

i think you should stop bothering with it before you throw any more money at it.

you could just buy a brand new computer for $300-400 bucks, rather than spending the same 300-400 and STILL not having a computer that works.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Jun 16, 2007)

heyman421 said:


> i think you should stop bothering with it before you throw any more money at it.
> 
> you could just buy a brand new computer for $300-400 bucks, rather than spending the same 300-400 and STILL not having a computer that works.



Well I really only spent $100 so far, because most of the stuff I had hanging around.  Yeah I understand what you mean though, but I'm not going to put anymore money into this, because I REALLY think it is just crappy Dell builds, but I really hate quitting stuff 

$40 Fans
$15 Fan Controller
Free PSU (newegg replacement)
Free HD's (I have 6 spares)



> a bit OT from the reason for the thread... but what store did you get your fan controller from. I live in Western Mass...



A buddy of mine that works in CT at PC store picked up for me and I paid him.  You can get them on Ebay real cheap.  I have also seen them at Compusa as well.


----------



## sup2jzgte (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to keep this somewhat updated, I just upgraded to 1.5 gigs of Ram and it still skips like crazy.  Everytime I trouble shoot this issue I will update it here, if anyone has any ideas please feel free to post up.


----------

